# I can see this going south real quick



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

https://www.mankatofreepress.com/news/local_news/mpca-reports-show-need-for-dramatic-reduction-in-soil-entering/article_9e46eb5a-ac7e-11e9-8d0c-936e80022757.html

Too many who know too little will surely offer up their opinion of what farmers need to do.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Roof tops asphalt and concrete don't take in any rain water but that doesn't slow construction of those things down.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

They always like to blame tiling don't they?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hillside hay said:


> They always like to blame tiling don't they?


we have a drainage ditch that is fed by all tile water 1/2 mile from the home place.The water is about as clear as tap water except if get a huge rain and surface water runs into it.The more tile we have the more it soaks in vs running off!


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

This late winter early spring we had one rain event frost was still in the ground but under the deep areas of snow the frost had mellowed enough that the water rain off but created a lot of erosion in places. Another thing is if you go back to the 1950s or 1960 and after fields started geting larger to the point we are now where we are removing fence lines and planting 100s of acres to all one crop for example corn or soybeans. before those fields became large they were farmed by small diversified farms that had hay hay corn and small grains and the whole farm was not tilled up every year. Dont take this wrong I am not against large farms just saying how things have changed, and I know the farmers are working hard to protect their land / investment.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

danwi said:


> This late winter early spring we had one rain event frost was still in the ground but under the deep areas of snow the frost had mellowed enough that the water rain off but created a lot of erosion in places. Another thing is if you go back to the 1950s or 1960 and after fields started geting larger to the point we are now where we are removing fence lines and planting 100s of acres to all one crop for example corn or soybeans. before those fields became large they were farmed by small diversified farms that had hay hay corn and small grains and the whole farm was not tilled up every year. Dont take this wrong I am not against large farms just saying how things have changed, and I know the farmers are working hard to protect their land / investment.


You nailed it there!

Surface water is the issue with erosion not tile water.Fence lines slowed it down.Alsosome fields are ditched to drain low spots so instead of soaking in it runs off.Alot of grass waterways disappeared also when roundup crops came to be.

We have had 300% of normal precip here this yr so its hard to stop erosion from that.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

stack em up said:


> https://www.mankatofreepress.com/news/local_news/mpca-reports-show-need-for-dramatic-reduction-in-soil-entering/article_9e46eb5a-ac7e-11e9-8d0c-936e80022757.html
> 
> Too many who know too little will surely offer up their opinion of what farmers need to do.


Correct fix it your self because it will be worse if someone tells you how to fix it


----------

